# Tampa Sweethearts Cigars?



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I was wondering if any of you have tried Tampa Sweethearts house blend.

Fuente Cigars - Tampa Sweethearts Cigar Company - Don Carlos Cigars Fuente Hemingway Cigars Short Story Montesino Cigars Flor De Ybor City Cigars Casa Cuba Cigars Tampa Bay Cigars Cuban Cigars

They are owned by Fuente's so, I figure they are worth trying. And they are very cheap.

Also does anyone know if they have any Opus X Lost City?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> I was wondering if any of you have tried Tampa Sweethearts house blend.
> 
> Fuente Cigars - Tampa Sweethearts Cigar Company - Don Carlos Cigars Fuente Hemingway Cigars Short Story Montesino Cigars Flor De Ybor City Cigars Casa Cuba Cigars Tampa Bay Cigars Cuban Cigars
> 
> ...


Love the company, haven't tried the house blend and they sold out of Lost City's. and they have free shipping good people at that Company!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Have you gone to downtown Boston and checked with LJ Perrettis or some of the other old time tobacconists? David P Ehrlich is a good place to check as well.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Have you done to downtown Boston and checked with LJ Perrettis or some of the other old time tobacconists? David P Ehrlich is a good place to check as well.


My father speaks of Ehrlich... would love to get something for him from there, even though he doesn't smoke anymore...


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Put an order in with them a couple weeks ago, package came in good condition, great pricing, good customer service! +1


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Email Darlene and ask for a list of their hard to find items which they sell at MSRP.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I have, and if you're a Fuente fan, they're great! 

I recently spent a weekend in Ybor City and much of it was spent at Tampa Sweethearts. I hung out with Josh Fabelo and Arturo Fuente, Jr. It was a great time! If ever I lust after anything Fuente, I would go to Tampa Sweethearts first! No questions asked.

Call and ask for Josh. Tell him "Don" told you to call. Trust me, he'll hook you up.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Email Darlene and ask for a list of their hard to find items which they sell at MSRP.


I just placed an order of that list yesterday...:whoo:

Darlene was real nice and a pleasure to talk to on the phone. She told me they don't put their Opus X on the list though, they usually just sell them to walk in customers when they are in stock.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Whoa, there's a super double secret list!?!?!?!?! I want in! LOL


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

CopGTP said:


> Whoa, there's a super double secret list!?!?!?!?! I want in! LOL


It's like In-N-Out Burger.

Except... In-N-Out will essentially make anything. Still waiting on my pigtail, barberpole, football lost city - thank you.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

In-N-Out!?!?! Damn I had never heard of that place until you mentioned it! 


So off of this "secret" list of gar's , which does everyone suggest ?????


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

CopGTP said:


> In-N-Out!?!?! Damn I had never heard of that place until you mentioned it!
> 
> So off of this "secret" list of gar's , which does everyone suggest ?????


Until you have had In-N-Out, understanding the greatness of the secret menu including Animal Style is not really capable.

Anything that has cool caps and barberpoles ...


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I have to admit I've never experienced anything (well almost anything) called "Animal Style", not saying I'd be against trying or anything! Hahhahaha!!

Cool caps and barberpoles!?!?! Things are getting crazy right now..........this is out of control


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just listen to Don he's the bigshot, don't believe just ask him and he'll tell ya!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Until you have had In-N-Out, understanding the greatness of the secret menu including Animal Style is not really capable.
> 
> Anything that has cool caps and barberpoles ...


In & Out....I miss that place.  Best hamburgers on the planet.



smelvis said:


> Just listen to Don he's the bigshot, don't believe just ask him and he'll tell ya!


'Taint braggin if he can back it up and Don pretty much can. I'm due for a trip down to Tampa to see some friends in Sarasota so it appears a trip over to Tampa Sweethearts is on my To Do List.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I've had the house blend, they are a pretty good cigar for the price. I wouldn't say they are something "to write home about," but still good if you are a Fuente fan.

I'm not sure about the Lost City being in stock (but I would trust Dave if he says he recently inquired).

I do know that you don;t have to be a walk in customer to get Opus, as I have called them and ordered them in the past.

The people at Tampa Sweethearts are great folks and I would never hesitate to order from them.



Cigary said:


> In & Out....I miss that place. Best hamburgers on the planet.


If I was on a trip to CA and saw an In & Out I would be there in a heartbeat. However, if I lived there and always had the option, Carls Jr. MIGHT beat them out from time to time.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

WE still have property in San Diego Jim and when I go there a few times a year I gorge myself on everything IN & OUT. After pigging out on burgers it's off to Mexican Food where I finish myself off and then it's a plane ride back home full of burgers and spicy mexican food. Needless to say I'm a pretty popular guy on the plane!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Just listen to Don he's the bigshot, don't believe just ask him and he'll tell ya!


Wow, sorry, everyone. I so didn't mean to come off that way, my bad.

Josh is a great guy and goes way out of his way to be kind, interested and helpful. That's all I meant to convey.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Wow, sorry, everyone. I so didn't mean to come off that way, my bad.
> 
> Josh is a great guy and goes way out of his way to be kind, interested and helpful. That's all I meant to convey.


Those who know and luv ya knew that already. Nice to have a name to go with ordering from Tampa Sweethearts though. Got my other Opus package today and am all excited...love those Opus Tins.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Back o the In-N-Out conversation... Carls Jr. is not better, although I love that place. Fortunately Dallas is getting *both*!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Wow, sorry, everyone. I so didn't mean to come off that way, my bad.
> 
> Josh is a great guy and goes way out of his way to be kind, interested and helpful. That's all I meant to convey.


You didn't Bro I was just messing with you like you was with me the the pm. I have nothing but respect for you everyone here should know that by now!
Sorry I tried the sarcasm bit and it did sound rough, late night post I guess sorry bro!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You'd think with all of the emoticons we have on here there'd be one that says...Sarcasm cuz I'd probably wear it out.:boink:


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Those folks are great. Darlene is a true sales professional with a great personality. I bought a sampler from them that arrived on time and well packaged. My best recommendation is that I would not hesitate to buy from them again. FWIW.:yo:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> You'd think with all of the emoticons we have on here there'd be one that says...Sarcasm cuz I'd probably wear it out.:boink:


Ditto  :banghead: I :ear: Ya!!!!!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Cigary said:


> You'd think with all of the emoticons we have on here there'd be one that says...Sarcasm cuz I'd probably wear it out.:boink:





smelvis said:


> Ditto  :banghead: I :ear: Ya!!!!!



















Admins....if you could be so kind.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

007 Cruiser said:


> Admins....if you could be so kind.


Nice job Herm!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigary said:


> You'd think with all of the emoticons we have on here there'd be one that says...Sarcasm cuz I'd probably _*wear it out.*_:boink:


Never mind - sorry - my reply seemed funny at the time, but upon further review, not so much. If I knew how to delete, I would ...  :sorry:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tritones said:


> Never mind - sorry - my reply seemed funny at the time, but upon further review, not so much. If I knew how to delete, I would ...  :sorry:


No biggie...it's easy to delete something as you can use the "edit" icon which I use quite a bit and if need be you can delete the entire comment ( which I have done quite a bit as well ). I think there is a limited time you can use the edit though ( correct me if I'm wrong ) so sometimes when we think what we are posting is funny to us may sometimes rub somebody else the wrong way...it happens.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigary said:


> No biggie...it's easy to delete something as you can use the "edit" icon which I use quite a bit and if need be you can delete the entire comment ... so sometimes when we think what we are posting is funny to us may sometimes rub somebody else the wrong way...it happens.


Thanks - you proved the truth of your User Title ...


----------

